# Gold Tip!!



## captain_america (Mar 7, 2010)

Who all is shooting gold tip? If so what kind?


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ultralights for me!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ultralights for target and velocity xts for hunting


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

xt hunters.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

X cutters for Target
XT and Expidition Hunters for Hunting.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

30x for 3d and vegas, expedtion hunters for hunting, and pro hunters for long distance/fita


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

x-cutters for 3d and spots, untralites and expeditions for hunting


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to be the rude one I don't shoot Gold Tip I shoot Easton Axis FMJ's, the best huntin arrow on the market imo!!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i use some old gold tips for small game hunting. they are sweet!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

used to shoot xxx's for 3d and spots.. worked great

now i moved on to 2712's


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

i shoot ted nugent gold tips


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

hunting - CAAs/xt hunters
3d/spot - x-cutters


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Shoot XT hunters for 3d and hunting. I have tried just about every arrow made, some cheaper, some much much higher in cost. I have found nothing I would rather shoot than the XT hunter, unless maybe it would be the pro hunter, I shoot both of them mixed, can't tell any difference between them.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Pro Hunters for both hunting and 3d


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to like Gold Tip. But every since I learn they're made in mexico I will mostly likely get eastons from now on.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got my first Gold Tips a couple nights ago! I got Extreme Hunters. Im going to use them for 3-D, and for hunting I'm going to use my Beman Bone Collectors for deer hunting.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm shooting pro 22s


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i like my arrows american made, havnt shot them and not hurting on them, im just that made in america type.


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

30x for target/3d, expedition hunter 5575 for hunting. they shoot good out of my mathews bows


----------



## shotdown1227 (Jun 28, 2008)

XXX pros for 3d for me


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I personally think GT are the best arrows on the market! I like them!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I have shot GT Hunter XT's for years. This year i shot the GT Velocity 400's.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

XT Hunters 5575 I've had these shafts for years and they still fly as if they were new! Tough as nails too!


----------

